# Texture help



## kmerr98277 (Jan 3, 2017)

Finished walls look splotchy in places when I do it myself.
This is the sequence I use:

1. Hang drywall
2. Mud drywall
3. Sand/finish drywall
4. Texture with Homax air compressor sprayer with pancake batter consistency all-purpose mud. 
5. Prime walls (airless sprayer)
6. Paint walls (airless sprayer and then backroll)

The finished product looks splotchy in areas. Almost like the texture isn't consistent. I sub out texture jobs to avoid the inconsistency. What steps do you take for the best results?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Could be you are moving too fast or mix is too thin.

Hard to tell from your description.

Sir Mixalot will likely be along shortly and will tell you exactly what is wrong and have a spiffy video to show you....:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kmerr98277 said:


> Finished walls look splotchy in places when I do it myself.
> This is the sequence I use:
> 
> 1. Hang drywall
> ...




Air pressure is critical to the pattern. That's important. The more pressure the smaller the texture. Also pour a full box into a bucket fill the bucket to about two inches from the top with water. Mix. Should be soupy.

Back to air pressure. Tiny adjustments can make a big difference. I put a tiny ball valve at my hopper to adjust the presure while I'm spraying.

If your compressor is constantly running and stopping, it creates a lot of inconsistent pressure, which may be what's leading to inconsistent patterns. 

Ball valve like this.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Consistent air pressure is key. You need a compressor designed for spraying texture. Google it. 

Pancake compressors are ok for patches but not so great for whole hose. 

Also, use a quality primer. Poor primer will cause flashing too. 

Good luck. 👍


----------



## kmerr98277 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. By "pour a full box" do you mean of all purpose mud or actual texture mud. I see both at Home Depot. Also, my compressor is definitely under powered. Perfect excuse to buy more tools.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I always back roll the primer. It helps it cover and lay out consistantly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kmerr98277 said:


> Thanks for the replies. By "pour a full box" do you mean of all purpose mud or actual texture mud. I see both at Home Depot. Also, my compressor is definitely under powered. Perfect excuse to buy more tools.




I like to use AP. 50lb box.


----------



## ContractorExp (Jul 5, 2017)

Have you ever tried application of the mud then hitting it with a texture roller 12" or 18" from the vertical concrete industry? Goto Youtue and search for vertical texture tools and look for walttools. They have an extensive line.


----------



## sski (Jul 20, 2017)

Could be may things, are you skimming it? A 3rd coat.


----------

